# Whoops, how'd that get in there?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

stuiec said:


> We need to find a breaker for this FPE CDP. Looks like the last guy struck out :blink:.
> 
> Wonder what it looks like on the other side of that dead front?


A good screw driver will open that..


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> A good screw driver will open that..


Not mine. :no:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

At least that GE breaker is more likely to trip and not explode into flames or fail to open completely as in this fiasco from FPE:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mxslick said:


> At least that GE breaker is more likely to trip and not explode into flames or fail to open completely as in this fiasco from FPE:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

mxslick said:


> At least that GE breaker is more likely to trip and not explode into flames or fail to open completely as in this fiasco from FPE:


 
This one's a Federal Pioneer from Canada. Pretty sure they didn't have the same problems as the Federal Pacifics?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

stuiec said:


> This one's a Federal Pioneer from Canada. Pretty sure they didn't have the same problems as the Federal Pacifics?


Very few FPE models had that problem, MX just has a hard on for them.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Very few FPE models had that problem, MX just has a hard on for them.


Sorry Bob, electrical gear doesn't put the lead in my pencil. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

check out this list to see if they have one
http://www.cpec.ca/FPE Breakers.htm


----------

